# couple pics of my mandala#1 plant



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

here is a couple pics of my mandala #1 plant from mandala seeds. i am from canada and there is still another month of good veg time left, so this thing should be a beast when finished  just wondering about yield mandala states 800-1200 grams dry per plant in the ground think i will yield this and will the pot i have it in  be large enough to get to me the end without being root bound?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice Bicpickle. Welcome to the site as well! The hardest part of your journey is now over, and thats finding us! Its the only place!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

I would transplant. Its probably very root bound in that pot. 5 or 6 gallon pot? A good friend of mine here, (4U) has a general rule of thumb. 3x pot size if you transplant. Im transplanting into 15 gallon totes this week. (mandala satori) I wish you the best of luck, that girl is extremely healthy!


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome been here a while just never posted before have learned a lot from all the great threads people post so thanks everyone on the site.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey i know you, just kidding, might wanna hide yourself a little better.

Your plant looks great.


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

lol i know i will use my ninja skills next time thanks for looking out thou


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah drfting07 i was thinking of using a tote as well would like to put in the ground will see what happens i guess


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

btw sorry if i blind anyone with my super white skin in the pics hahaa


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 4, 2012)

Lets great man! For sure you need to either bury that thing, or go with a 45gal pot. Either way your not moving that thing around come late flower. So if its safe there, i would bury it rightin the ground, for sure.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=782042&postcount=311


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for the advice chef what i think i will do is move it to another spot i have picked out while it is able to be moved and give it a forever home in the ground where she can thrive lol


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

nice mixture there drfting07 maybe i will try your recipe on my next indoor grow


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

:cool2: Be careful, theres alot of organic goodies in there, and it may smell a bit indoors. Im strictly outdoors.


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

lol ok thanks for the heads up on the smell never crossed my mind to tell ya the truth


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

NVchefs's mix is THE BOMB too. Water only super soil.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

Not that you need a soil mix recipe. Your girls are gorgeous. Whats your mix and fert regimen?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

one final link of my Mandala's and a g13 labs WW. You picked an awesome strain! Mandala is the shizzle!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=781015&postcount=296


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

nice plants you got there the only thing i find with the mandala#1 strain is it's not that potent maybe a longer cure would help things but i got it from someone else maybe there growing skills are are not up to par i will wait and see i guess when she is done


----------



## Lobstah (Jul 4, 2012)

awesome looking tree bic,    keep the pics coming after the transplant  id sure like to see how she progresses        security is a must my friend


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks lobstah i will keep you posted as she grows for sure.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey man, looking good! Also growing Mandala Satori and Beyond the Brain. I was in 5 and 7 gallon pots, and was having to water more than once a day. Transplanted into 30gallon totes, and they have literally doubled in size since. Link to my grow journal is in my sig if you want to see pics. But either way man, you're looking good. Green mojo finishing the grow


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks ston-loc i was looking at your grow earlier everything is looking amazing.  i will be transplanting this weekend lets hope mine doubles as well


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

mandala seeds are the **** for sure easy to grow and cheap to buy i will be a life time customer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2012)

Your plant is looking great, bicpickle!  I am a huge fan of Mandala strains.  I want to always have some Satori going.  I really liked Beyond the Brain (a Satori cross) and think that may really produce outside.  I had some large plants.  I haven't tried the Mandala #1, so will look forward to a strain report.  I have a Satori and a Safari Mix in flower now and 5 Satori, 5 Beyond the Brain, and 4 Ganesh (first time) in veg.  These are all from seed, so will have to sex them.  I agree with you on Mandala's genetics and they are still reasonably priced.


----------



## bicpickle (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks hemp goddess i have heard lots of good things about satori i will be checking it out in the near future  good luck with your green children hope for many girls  lol


----------

